# Today is a really bad day...



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

For unknown reasons, today is a really bad for me. I feel extremely emotional about my divorce and am kind of stuck re-living some of the events over the summer that lead to my H walking out on me and my son. I was proud of myself not less than two nights ago for planning a trip with girlfriends for the spring and for starting to feel like I am moving on a bit and now I've gone backward. I actually was crying this morning and my stomach was upset much like it was all summer as I dealt with the ending of my 17+ year marriage. Today is not an anniversary or other special day that is bringing me down, but for some reason I can't shake the thoughts of my H and my marriage today. I can guarantee you that he hasn't given me or my feelings a second thought so why am I still stuck trying to figure out what happened to my marriage? I feel like such a failure.


----------



## Amymarie717 (Jan 12, 2013)

I think it's normal to have days like this. Remember all those other days you felt OK and how they have recently outnumbered the crappy days? Keep in mind that tomorrow there is a good chance you will be OK again. In fact just this morning I realized how grateful I am that every day is a new beginning. Last night I felt tormented with sadness but I woke up today and I am OK again. We are on a long emotional roller coaster ride. I'm sorry you feel so awful today, but PLEASE try to think about how your feelings right now WILL SUBSIDE! You have to experience the bad days to heal. But not every day is going to be bad. I hope you find comfort in that. <3


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

It is normal. This happens to me a lot. Someday's I feel pretty good about things and sometimes I just can't help thinking about my ex and being sad and depressed. It gets better with time, but that doesn't help with those painful moments when they happen. 

You are not a failure. Relationships and marriages fail and usually is the result of both parties to differing degree's. I don't think my ex thinks of me and I never hear from her, but that doesn't stop me from thinking fondly of her.

Make you a list of all the traits of his you disliked and all the bad things he did to you and write them down. When you are thinking of him and over analyzing why it all went wrong read that list.


----------



## Amymarie717 (Jan 12, 2013)

NoWhere said:


> It is normal. This happens to me a lot. Someday's I feel pretty good about things and sometimes I just can't help thinking about my ex and being sad and depressed. It gets better with time, but that doesn't help with those painful moments when they happen.
> 
> You are not a failure. Relationships and marriages fail and usually is the result of both parties to differing degree's. I don't think my ex thinks of me and I never hear from her, but that doesn't stop me from thinking fondly of her.
> 
> *Make you a list of all the traits of his you disliked and all the bad things he did to you and write them down. When you are thinking of him and over analyzing why it all went wrong read that list.*


thats a really good idea. i find myself missing him a LOT and then i ask myself.. why? he did nothing for my self esteem, self worth, and happiness. having a list would make those "things" tangible by including specific events/reasons why he sucked the life out of me.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

I know a list has really helped me a few times. When you miss them you tend to think of all the fond memories and completely overlook the horrible things they did to you or traits that drove you crazy.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> Make you a list of all the traits of his you disliked and all the bad things he did to you and write them down. When you are thinking of him and over analyzing why it all went wrong read that list.


Next to that list, make one of 20 reasons you are so ridiculously awesome!


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

^^^THIS^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

